# Kurzschlussfestigkeit



## Mütze (5 April 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ne Anfrage belkommen, wo ich die Kurzschlussfestigkeit meiner Anlage mit Berechnungen nachweisen soll. HAb keine Ahnung wie das aussieht.
Hat jemand Infos dazu?

Ich benutze Schienensystem von Rittal, und die Kurzschlussfestigkeit der Leistungsschalter usw habe ich ja, aber wie berechnet sowas?


----------



## AndreK (5 April 2007)

*Ich vermute doch mal...*

das ein Schriftstück, in dem du aufführst das du die vom Hersteller festgelegten Abstände nicht überschreitest, ausreicht. Ich würde bei Rittal mal anfragen ob die für dich eine Tabelle haben auf die du verweisen kannst bzw. in dein Dokument mit einfügst. Da sollten dann auch alle Verweise auf die zuständigen Vorschriften enthalten sein.

Wie solltest du den jetzt nachrechnen ober der Halter X vom Hersteller I für die Stromschine Y bei Ik an der Metallplatte B mit der Schraube R hält...
Ist doch was für ein Prüflabor, will ich meinen 

(ist jetzt aber nicht wirklich mein Fachgebiet...)


----------



## MSB (5 April 2007)

Um speziell bei Rittal zu bleiben, haben die diese Software:
http://www.rittal.de/services_support/software/tools/power_plan.html

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## UniMog (6 April 2007)

Wenn es *nur für Deinen Kunden* ist dann ist das Programm von Rittal OK
weil der genau so viel oder wenig Ahnung hat wie Du und ich.

Wenn Du aber eine richtige TÜV-Abnahme hast und einen bescheuerten *TÜV-Beamten *dann kannst Du Software vergessen und solltest jemanden Beauftragen der davon richtig Ahnung hat. 
Ich durfte mal in so einen Genuss kommen und habe für die Abnahme 2 Jahre gebraucht.
Wir haben in dieser Zeit von der Mittelspannung 20KV angefangen
den Kurzschlußstrom zu berechnen.
Für solche Berechnungen brauchst du auch sehr viel Infomation von Deinem Kunden bezüglich seines Netzes. 

Zur Berechnung des Netzes müssen vom Kunden vorab folgende Daten zur Verfügung gestellt werden.​ 

*Energieversorger*
- Netzdaten des Energieversorgers (Skmax, Skmin)
- Datenblätter der HS- Schutzrelais
- Daten der Stromwandler des HS- Netzes
- Schutzrelaisparameter der HS- Schalter
- Daten der Einspeisekabelkabel (Typ, Länge, Querschnitt)​ 
*Kundennetz*
- Datenblätter der HS- Schutzrelais
- Daten der Stromwandler des HS- Netzes
- Datenblätter der HS- Sicherungen
- Daten der HS- Kabel (Typ, Länge, Querschnitt)
- Datenblätter der Verteiltransformatoren
- Datenblätter der NS- Schutzrelais und Stromwandler
- Daten des Sekundäranschlusses (Trafo – NS- Schaltanlage)
- Definition der Motorischen Rückspeisung des Netzes
- Daten des Zuleitungskabels (NS- Schaltanlage )​ 
Das ist wenn man großes Pech hat eine Nummer aus der man als "normaler" Schaltanlagenbauer schlecht raus kommt.
Keine Angst ist mir in 15 Jahren erst einmal passiert das ich ein so großes Arschloch
von TÜV bekommen habe.
Ansonsten hatten wir nie Probleme ob BASF, Henkel, VW usw.​ 
Hast Du Automaten direkt am Schienensystem ????? Sprich also
Stromschiene -> Geräteadapter -> Automaten.
Sowas kann man vergessen weil die meisten Automaten nur 6kA können.​ 
netten Gruß​


----------



## nade (6 April 2007)

Hui also :evil: wenn man mit Beamten zu tun hat kanns also nicht immer aber sehr häufig zu Haarspalterei kommen. Ja UniMog das ist die "Standartversion" von LS-Automaten, aber sie gibts auch mit 10kA, werden dann nur etwas teurer und je nach dem könnte sogar passieren, das selbst die nicht ausreichen. Also viel Spaß beim berechnen und austausch gegen Schmelzsicherungen oder die vorgeschaltet als Bacupschutz


----------



## UniMog (6 April 2007)

Hi

ja das war echt ein Erlebnis.
6kA oder 10kA bei Automaten reicht auf einem PLS-System meistens nicht deshalb kommen bei uns fast nur Motorschutzschalter in die Anlage

Gruß und schöne Feiertage


----------



## Anwender (29 April 2007)

Hallo,
ich musste sowas auch mal machen wg. einer TÜV - Abnahme.
Liegt inzwischen ca. 3-4 Jahre zurück.
Du brauchst den sog. Bemessungskurzschlußstrom vom Netz wovon dein Schaltschrank gespeist wird. Der sollte vorgegeben werden ansonsten ist das sehr kompliziert und umständlich. Also beim Kunden nach diesem Wert nachfragen.
Liegt dieser Wert unter 10 kA erübrigt sich Deine Berechnung. Liegt er darüber müssen alle Bauteile für den Wert ausgelegt sein was normalerweise auch der Fall ist. Von Rittal gibt es eine "Fibel" (oder so ähnlich) wo auch noch ein paar wichtige Dinge drin stehen.

Viele Grüße


----------

